# Western headstall - brand recommendation?



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Martin has GREAT leather headstalls....a little pricey but if you want quality leather then go for that. Also pretty much most harness leather headstalls are going to be great. They will be thick good quality leather.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For a decent headstall be prepared to pay $100 and up. I bo't a used split-ear head stall that was originally purchased in Calgary in 1967 and is still in very good shape, belying it's age.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I lived weaver.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have a Stacy Westfall Weaver browband headstall on my favorite bit. The leather is nice and thick and good quality, and it fits a horse nice.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

All the ones I have liked the feel of have been weaver of some sort. I think it is a Westfall on my TB and I was limited on my warmblood because of size but still think it is a weaver. And I am picky as heck on my leather also!!!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I'm willing to pay for quality.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Weaver and Tory were very nice in my experience (I still have one I use on trails even though I switched to english riding while back).


----------

